# I'm looking for a straight answer....



## Clouder (8/1/16)

Why the hell is my coil popping?

I absolutely hate the popping! I've built many coils thus far, some goes pop, others doesn't...
I build my first Ni200 dual coil about 2 weeks back, all was well, rewicked it thrice, now it started popping this morning...

Why is it doing this?


----------



## Silver (8/1/16)

Hi @Clouder 

I dont know about Ni because Ive not used it

But with my kanthal coils i have noticed popping relates to 
- whether im using spaced or compressed coils with spaced usually more prone to popping
- how tight my wicking is - sometimes if its a bit loose i find it pops

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Khan83 (8/1/16)

Hi @Clouder 

Also have no experience with Ni but with my Kanthal builds I either get a lot of popping with twisted builds or when the chamber starts flooding. Not flooding to the point where it causes leaks but to the point where the cotton is over saturating.

Never had a popping issue with the Scottish wicking though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (8/1/16)

It's usually due to your wick not being tight enough inside your coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ernest (8/1/16)

Popping is from to much juice. If there is a gap where juice can accumulate right under the coil, that juice explodes with a pop when heated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (8/1/16)

Over saturation of the wick also causes popping. I found that loose wick and over saturation to be the culprits most of the time. I rarely have popping now that I've corrected those two issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## vaporbud77 (8/1/16)

I agree with @Silver, usually when I build spaced coils it tends to pop far more than anything else. In terms of Ni coils, Try get ahold of some 30 or 31 gauge and try twisted wire, the twist will cause it to heat up abit slower because of the increased surface area, flavour will also increase as a bonus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

